# SRAM Red Must be the Group d'jour



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I decided to get an Orca/SRAM red group, made to order rather then a frame and waiting for the Pedal force group buy thing to pan out. Turns out the entire countries supply of Red parts is dried up, particularly the cranksets. So, one month wait and no guarantee if the cranks will be ready. Orbea said they would swap the FSA SLK at no additional charge. Ceramic Bearings and 200 gms lighter, something i could live with. Going to be a long month, but just in time for Spring.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Try eBay*

My 08 Ordu/SRAM Red finally arrived after a 7 month wait with no cassette.
There's a ton of Red on ebay right now and if you choose carefully you can find some good deals. I now have 3 RED cassettes all purchased on eBay. Last time I looked their was every size crankset available too.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, wonder if they stocked up. Ran it by the LBS that I placed the order with, and they were of the either get the frame, or frame and complete build. They are giving me a decent deal, so I'll most-likely wait a few weeks and see. Will be nice To open Spring with a New Orca.
Thanks for the help
David


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I almost bought a group of red off ebay, and have been signed up for a group buy, but, after careful inspection of the warrenty, claims can only be made throught the retailer where it was purchased from. Is this a big deal? I don't know. But if 1 thing fails, there goes my savings. I got a fair price from a local shop of 1800 inc tax. If I can get them to include installation, I think I'll do it.


----------

